# Stopovers on Russels toll free to Basle please



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We will be leaving Dunkirk at approx 11 am heading towards Basle via Luxembourg/ Metz 
Two vans one has an eight year old on board.
We hope to follow Russels toll free route.en Route to Italy
Does anyone know of pleasant short stops / overnight stops en route.
Thanks 
Margaret


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Pont A Mousson is a nice stopping place - the aire is right next to the river. It's just south of Metz and off the A31

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/aires.php?ville=pont a mousson

Nice stroll over the bridge into the town as well on a sunny evening for food.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I did the Southerly Russell Route (Via Nancy / Epinal / Col de Bussang) at the beginning of June, and came back at the beginning of July (via a slight variation - see later).

Note that I was travelling alone, trying to spend as little as possible, and definitely wasn't trying to entertain an eight year old!

f.w.i.w., I stayed at the following places:

1: Peruwelz Marina (50.5186712, 3.6090212) - free stopover in Belgium just off the A16 motorway. Nice and quiet, adjacent to the canal. I've stayed here several times. No services, though there's a pub....

2: Free aire at Richardmenil (48.5945143, 6.1609544). Small aire, only has 6 spaces, so definitely too risky to turn up with 2 vans and hope to find space. However, it's free including free water, waste & hookup (which is nice).

3: Wildcamping spot where I stopped for lunch at the Reserve Naturelle de la Petite Camargue Alsascienne (47.6205251, 7.5473742) - small visitors centre with info about the flora and fauna of the region, small hydroelectric plant etc.

Coming back I stayed at:

4: Kaysersberg Aire (48.1360441, 7.261952) large, popular aire €7 per night. Pretty town, lots of pubs and eateries. Services but no EHU included in price.

Because I'd detoured via Kaysersberg, I took the D415 over the col de Bonhomme & St Die des Vosges, and picked up the Russel Route at Nancy.

5: I stayed at another free aire at the Zoo de Amneville (49.2478589, 6.1383342) - just behind the Office de Tourism. Euro Bourne.

So, out of those the Amneville Zoo would probably interest an eight year old.

One thing I definitely would recommend is that, if you are heading to Italy via the Gottard tunnel, you shun the tunnel and take the pass over the top.

It's a fairly easy climb with only a handful of hairpins, but it takes you up to 2,100m. There is a wildcamping spot at the top next to the lakes, which is stunning.

I was fortunate to be there just after the pass was opened (in June 14), so the lakes were still frozen, but even so...

Morph


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Han Sur Lesse

Its belgiums version of Cheddar Gorge, albeit with the Ardennes Forest an animal park, little railway and a kids playground.

http://www.grotte-de-han.be/en

Its about 10 minutes off the A4 between Namur and Luxembourg with a very pleasant aire with toilets/dump tank, retsaurants nearby etc 10 euros/night.

I recommend to fuel up in Luxembourg and then top up just before you enter Italy.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There is a good free aire at Tournai, loads of space so no worries about getting in. Servicepoint is free and its a short walk across the the town centre. 50.60458 3.38167

If you're heading east towards Strasbourg from Metz there is a good stopover at Saverne 48.74515 7.36841 no facilities but there is a motorhome servicepoint at the nearby Municipal camping 48.73107 7.35511

From Strasbourg down to Basle there loads of good aires along that stretch, one that might be of interest is the Ecomusee D'Alsace near Ungersheim, you can stay overnight in a wooded area for 6euro, plenty of room for 2 vans.
47.85179 7.28587
Although we never visited the museum ourself tripadvisor gives good feedback..

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...see_d_Alsace-Ungersheim_Haut_Rhin_Alsace.html

Pete


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We quite often stop here. It's a lovely town and through the gates from the campsite there is an outdoor swimming complex.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rüdesheim_am_Rhein

http://www.campingplatz-ruedesheim.de/en/

Just South of Strasbourg is a place called Rust. Here you have

http://www.europapark.de/en

There is a campsite outside the theme park 2 mins walk.

Further down towards Basle you will find Breisach. There is a lovely Stellplatz along the side of the Rhine and again the town is worth a visit.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breisach

There is no need to book any of these stopovers but don't leave it till late to arrive otherwise you may struggle to get on.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I haven't looked up Russel's specific route, so not sure if this will help. I have just stopped over at Camping de la Sure in Diekirch, just north of Lux city, if you're looking for a proper site. Good clean modern facilities, and sited by the river, not overpriced. (I paid E15 site +1 person all in incl internet) They have an aire just outside the gate but its not free. It's a pretty and friendly village. It's just E4 for a day ticket to Lux on the train, for the interest of anyone else. Pretty city worth a visit.

I did the route via Moselle valley and the Rhine/Black Forest to Basle. (Stayed at Camping Waldhort in Basle) NB No wilding allowed in Switzerland and no aires.

Roads excellent and toll-free. 
Bonne route!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> I did the route via Moselle valley and the Rhine/Black Forest to Basle. (Stayed at Camping Waldhort in Basle) NB No wilding allowed in Switzerland and no aires.
> 
> Roads excellent and toll-free.
> Bonne route!


I do not know about wild camping but there are some Aires.
:-
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/airepda.php?numid=7571

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/airepda.php?numid=17476

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/airepda.php?numid=21669

Just a few examples


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys hopefully one of these will do the job!


----------

